# Man from Uncle



## Vivjen (Jan 18, 2014)

Does anybody remember the Man From Uncle?

If so, can you tell me how David McCallum, (Ilya Kuriakin) has ended up on NCIS as a pathologist?!


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 18, 2014)

I remember it well.A favorite show at the time.

I think the part of doctor Mallard is a good part for David. I don't know of any parts he played in between. Do you?

 In one of the shows someone asked Gibbs what "Ducky" was like in his younger days. Gibbs answered "Ilya Kuriakin".


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 18, 2014)

I loved the Man from Uncle.

Robert Vaughan turned up in Hustle not very long ago, which was good fun too.

I don't know how far behind we are with NCIS, and we get it in so many different channels I never know whether I am going forwards or backwards!
so I missed Gibb's conversation!

I am sure I have seen him in other things, but I will have to think about it....


----------



## Falcon (Jan 18, 2014)

I remember it well.  Many times, if they're lucky, they can land a  new role as they grow older, rather than just fade away to obscurity.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 18, 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_McCallum

He had more of a career than I realized


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 18, 2014)

Thanks, rkunsaw, I had just looked!
how could I forget the Great Escape....a war film even I liked, mainly because of Steve McQueen I will admit.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 18, 2014)

I had forgotten his part in it too and I even have a dvd of the Great Escape. One of my favorite movies.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 18, 2014)

The Great Escape was/is a real cliffhanger!  I wanted to help them, but of course it WAS a movie.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 18, 2014)

I was a fan of M.from U. loved it.  NCIS, not so much, but watch it if nothing else is on.  It's being run here in all kinds of order with new eps popping up for a few weeks then they all drop a few years and we get repeats, seemingly out of order so I really have no idea what's going on any more and don't care enough to sort it out.

I know I've seen McCallum in some movies and guest spots over the years and glad he found a niche on NCIS.

As Falcon said, nice when the 'oldies' can land another career in their later lives and blossom all over again, like James Garner, George Peppard and those mentioned etc.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 18, 2014)

I find some series of NCIS better than others, so I have to check who is in it before I watch it!


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 18, 2014)

I loved TMFU as a kid - I would try to never miss an episode, and I even received the Man From U.N.C.L.E. spy briefcase, filled with cheesy magnifying glasses, invisible ink, badge, ID card and pellet-shooting pistols. 



I always favored Ilya over Napoleon, who somehow spooked me with his facial expressions. Ilya was cooler, more laid-back, just like me as a kid. 

I lost track of both of them except for the occasional appearance by Vaughn in shows like _Love Boat_ or _Columbo_; McCallum I don't recall seeing anywhere after TMFU.


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 18, 2014)

Ilya was always a favourite with the girls....remember I was about 13 at the time!


----------



## Falcon (Jan 18, 2014)

Speaking of George Peppard,  Have any of you seen/read Jack Higgins' book/movie "Night of the Fox"?

One of my favorites.


----------

